# May 1st.... Arise Watch Of The World



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

May 1st.... let see your worker's watch










s!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

My Raketa 24hour from Roy...


















because we must give to the Motherland nothing less than twenty four hours a day!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well I could go for this....

*Raketa `Hammer & Sickle` Slava cal.2428, 26 Jewels*










But it`s been done already









So maybe this....

*`Friendship` Watch ZSE 17 Zuan.*

(Possibly based a `Baoshihua` (gem flower) brand watch

made by the No.2 watch factory in Shanghai)










But I think I`ll go with this









*Shancheng, 17 Zuan, c1970`s*


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Even I am wearing a Strela chrono!


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Sorry,

No time to produce any picture. The sun is shining, weather is very hot and it's time now for me to join some friends for a barbecue along the swiming pool.

All my best, workers...

Bertrand

Finally, a small one. A Nappey arrived yesterday from UK.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Cheers


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Up the Revolution! The victory of Marxism is inevitable, albeit somewhat delayed....


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one!










Missing the inner bezel though







:cry2:

Mark


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

> Missing the inner bezel though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stolen by a Capitalist, no doubt, Comrade...?


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm wearing this today:










-k


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

chris l said:


> > Missing the inner bezel though
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Yes!! Unfortunately for me, it was like it when I bought it. The ebay pics were really clear, but I wasn't aware that there was supposed to be a bezel. This was before I was aware of dodgy ebay watches. Still never mind. The rest of the watch works great!


----------

